# Looking for some help on a TV



## supfool123 (Jul 22, 2011)

Hello all,

I'm looking to purchase a tv for my movie area. The area it is in 18'x10', three sides with one side open to more room. I have theater seating with the first row seats are about 9' away from where your eyes will be and the rear seats are about 15' away. From what I found on the size of tv is I should have a min 60" to max 70". The room will be pretty dark during movies, but lights will be on during sports and entertaining people. There is a couple small windows that allow minimal light in and a few different light throughout the entire room. So with saying all of that the TV I'm looking at is a Vizio 70" that is currently on sale for $1,600...and that is my limit. I was wondering what people thought of this TV and if there is something else that would be better at that price. Let me know if there is anything I left out.

Thanks for your help,
supfool

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/VIZIO+-...HDTV/7172054.p?id=1218832139374&skuId=7172054


----------



## ticopowell (Jan 3, 2013)

It looks like a decent TV, but I don't know that much about Vizio's. I would go to the store and play around with the TV and the remote to see if you like the options/apps that it has, and also make sure that it has enough picture options so that you can calibrate it correctly if you so desire.
Hope that helps


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am somewhat spooked about the way Vizio handles warranty issues so I would actually recommend seeking out the Sharp 70 inch non Quattron model. It retails for around the same as the Vizio and provided 3D is not important is an excellent value.
Best,
J


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

We have had our Vizio for about 2 years so far... It works like a champ.

Question: If you have a light controlled room why not just go for a front projector?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Jack made a valid point about Vizio, it's not a brand I would personally own.

http://www.consumeraffairs.com/home_electronics/vizio.html


----------



## supfool123 (Jul 22, 2011)

ellisr63 said:


> We have had our Vizio for about 2 years so far... It works like a champ.
> 
> Question: If you have a light controlled room why not just go for a front projector?


I have never looked into a projector, I don't know the first thing about them...pros, cons, etc... Would anyone be able to enlighten me on them? I tried attaching a couple pictures of my basement layout if it helps clear things up.
Any help is always welcome.

Thanks again,
supfool


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

supfool123 said:


> I have never looked into a projector, I don't know the first thing about them...pros, cons, etc... Would anyone be able to enlighten me on them? I tried attaching a couple pictures of my basement layout if it helps clear things up.
> Any help is always welcome.
> 
> Thanks again,
> supfool


Projectors can be used in just about any room... Sometimes people even use them outside for movie nights. In general the better the light control is the better the picture will be. 

The downside is you have to replace the bulb every 2000-4000 hours of use (this varies depending on whether you are using "ECO" mode or not and by the Manufacturer of the projector. If you go with one of the new LED front projectors you never have to replace the bulb. The downside to the new LED projectors is they are not as bright as the LCD or DLP projectors for a given price.

Some projectors have built in speakers but most do not. Projectors do not come with a tuner, and most do not have built in speakers. 

Most people just plug their Projector in to the AVR and watch whatever sources they have plugged into the AVR. You can get a refurbished projector for under $1k and be able to project a 100" plus image. As far as screens you can make your own pretty inexpensively. If you look in the forum you will see some people project onto the wall (painted white)... Or make them out of Spandex. There are a lot of dif options for a DIY screen.
If you go to www.projectorcentral.com you will see reviews of all kinds of front projectors and they have a calculator that will show you how much light output the projector will have for a given screen size.

I hope this helps you.


----------

